# Pm 1340gt Touch-up Paint  - Behr Match Code



## AirWolf (Nov 7, 2015)

I had asked Matt a while back if there was any touch-up paint available for the lathe, which he responded tht there isn't any.

So since I needed to take yet another trip to Home Depot to for a new disposal for the wife's kitchen sink, I removed the threading dial to take with me and had them do a color match with their paint spectrophotometer... ( such a big word they used when I asked for a paint match! ha ha).

I asked them for just a sample size container - since that will probably be more than a lifetime worth (mine anyway). For $3.48 I now have touch up paint. If you want to get some just download and print the photo and take it to HD - or wherever they have Behr paint and ask for a sample size. 

The color patch is a bit "greener"  than it actually is but that is due to the mass of T5 tubes in my "little 1 car shop" area.  The guy said the paint does have a slight green tint to it anyway. Be aware however that possible your machine's paint may be a bit different than mine!


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 7, 2015)

That looks a lot 'greener' than the paint on mine (might be my old eyes too). I think I will do what you did and just take the threading dial down to Home Depot.


----------



## AirWolf (Nov 8, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> That looks a lot 'greener' than the paint on mine (might be my old eyes too). I think I will do what you did and just take the threading dial down to Home Depot.



Yeah the photo isn't the same as what is on the lid... the florescent bulbs I believe are making it appear much greener than it actually is.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 8, 2015)

OK, makes sense. I'll need to get some touch-up soon as I managed to put some scrapes and scratches in my gear train cover when I was enlarging the cutaway in the back so I could use a longer belt.


----------



## AirWolf (Nov 8, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> OK, makes sense. I'll need to get some touch-up soon as I managed to put some scrapes and scratches in my gear train cover when I was enlarging the cutaway in the back so I could use a longer belt.


Might even be the light reflected off my shirt via the laptop screen??


----------

